# JVC Digital Camera and video?



## qwikstreet (Jul 24, 2002)

I was wondering if there is a way for me to upload my videos from my JVC camera to my Mac.


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 27, 2002)

Is it a Digital Camera or a Digital Camcorder?  I have a JVC Digital Camcorder and I can use iMovie to download my movies from the camcorder.


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 27, 2002)

It's a Camcorder. What cables do you use to connect it to your Mac.


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2003)

I have the same question. I have a camcorder/digicam. I bought the cable to connect via firewire but no luck pairing the bugger up with my Mac. Cheers


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2003)

Success!

 I was finally able to connect my two up, though I'm still having trouble importing pics in, but that too shall be solved soon.
  I downloaded some drivers (google JVC, service) but I don't know if that did much help. However, a little piece of advice there (and at the digital video forum ar macuser.org.sg) led to Nirvana.

Certain software/hardware is unable to recognize a JVC camcorder without digital signal being transmitted. To correct this, you can play the tape in the camcorder for a few seconds with digital connection already in place. This should help the computer software recognize that there is a camcorder connected. Any JVC digital camera released in 2000 or later equipped with a IEEE 1394 connection is capable of sending & receiving a signal from Macintosh computers with the latest firmware/software patches installed.

I did just that, let it play for a few seconds and volia! iMovie importing just fine.

Hope that helps some.


----------

